# RAF Coltishall (VERY Pic Heavy)



## matyb2k (Apr 21, 2012)

After a few months of planning and lots of emails,I finally got myself onto the old RAF Coltishall site. Although the access was limited it was great to see it!

Sorry for the amount of pics got a bit carried away


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Is that place completely unused/abandoned now? Whats with all the cars?

Love the artwork


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 21, 2012)

What are the future plans for the base? cracking photos,thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow! 
Never seen tose murals before! Excellent pics! 
Yeah, what's the deal with the race cars?! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## matyb2k (Apr 21, 2012)

At the moment the base is under offer and is due to be sold later this year the buyer is going to use the site for "aviation" purposes apparently. 
I did hear it was 2 old boys who want to turn it into a flying museum! 

At the moment the hanger (i believe #3) is being used for storage, hence the cars.


----------



## Flexible (Apr 22, 2012)

Looks like a good explore. You guys in Norfolk are spoiled for choice, I wish there were more disused airbases a bit nearer to me!



matyb2k said:


> At the moment the base is under offer and is due to be sold later this year the buyer is going to use the site for "aviation" purposes apparently.
> I did hear it was 2 old boys who want to turn it into a flying museum!



I'm interested in anything to do with planes/aviation esp the RAF, and I applaud the efforts of those 2 blokes. But at the same time I have to wonder if such a project would be viable and sustainable. It's a tough decision, and one on which I wouldn't like to make the call. Are there enough punters interested enough in another (minority interest) museum? But best of luck to those involved, I'd rather see something like that rather than yet more 'new builds', or yet another T**co.


----------



## cogito (Apr 22, 2012)

Good stuff, you saw a lot more than I did! Although there were a lot of people from the Ministry of Justice running round then, and everything was under lock and key.


----------



## brian1970 (Apr 22, 2012)

Fantastic pics of inside hangars, when I was a boy, I went swimming in the ray coltishal pool  I thought most of the site was a prison !


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 22, 2012)

matyb2k said:


> At the moment the base is under offer and is due to be sold later this year the buyer is going to use the site for "aviation" purposes apparently.
> I did hear it was 2 old boys who want to turn it into a flying museum!
> 
> At the moment the hanger (i believe #3) is being used for storage, hence the cars.



Aviation is still the largest spectator sport after football [So I have been informed by the number cruncers] but it needs a lot of cash,the upkeep of the grounds alone must be astronomical.As the saying goes "Nothing ventured,Nothing gained" I wish them good luck and hope it gets off the ground.Duxford 2 ??


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 22, 2012)

you lucky git great stuff mate loved it


----------



## Old Wilco (Apr 22, 2012)

Well according to wikipedia ............. 

*Redevelopment*

The former married quarters were transferred to the MoDs preferred property agents - Annington Homes, who started the lengthy process of upgrading the former military housing into civilian houses for sale on the open market.

During January 2007, the Home Office expressed an interest in the site, and in early February earmarked it for potential use as an immigration detention facility, but this was subsequently ruled out.

In July 2007, a petition was set up on the 10 Downing St website by Jeremy Godwin to campaign for Coltishall to be reopened as a Civil Airfield.

In December 2007, fresh reports in the media suggested the site would be used as a prison, but this angered local residents who had not been informed of the disposal progress.

In January 2009, a plan to build a Category C prison at the site was approved by North Norfolk District Council.[4] The entire site is now under the temporary control of the Ministry of Justice (MoJ), and as of October 2009, building works on converting all of the former H-blocks is near completion, along with the completion of the dual perimeter fences, and a new access road. The new establishment will be known as HMP Bure, named after a nearby river, and will house 500 male sex offenders.[5]

On 19 July 2010, North Norfolk District Council proposed that the entire site should be designated as a Conservation Area because of its historical and architectural interest http://www.northnorfolk.org/planning/7083.asp

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAF_Coltishall#Redevelopment


----------



## matyb2k (Apr 23, 2012)

sounds 100% correct to me, lol must be a wikipedia first ;0P


----------



## Mugshots-UK (May 13, 2012)

Good to see some photos of the place, in the 1960's I lived in the married quarters when my father was stationed there, at that time it was home to 23 sqn flying Javelins and 74 sqn flying Lightnings. It was also where I was posted to after I had completed my training when I joind the RAF and I worked on 65 Sqn flying Lightnings as part of 226 OCU.


----------

